# Favorite "cookies"



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is not a fan of 'crunchy' dog bones, cookies, etc if I give her one she hides it somewhere for 'later' (usually under my bed pillows or the couch pillows) if nothing else is offered. What she WILL eat with joy is a crouton! She loves garlic & parm salad croutons!
Since I live alone a box lasts me forever so they double as 'Molly Treats' LOL!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Dried apricots! I think Lumi would leap into a pit of fire after a dried apricot and she would never look back. : P Now that I think of it, we don't really do cookies around here. Sometimes she'll get a handful of her training treats to enjoy just 'cause. Also, we always have a few frozen Kongs ready to go in the freezer. I just recently found out that the x-small puppy size is a perfect snack size for Lumi!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good old liver cake! Although mine love practically anything labelled "dog treat", "human treat", or, at a pinch "more or less edible"! For really high value I use meat, especially chicken.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My dogs haven't met a treat they don't like. I use the mini size so I can hand them out several times a day without overfeeding. Having said that, I think Jazz might prefer an ice cube to just about anything else. The sound of the ice machine in the refrigerator door will bring her from anywhere in the house.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a column between the kitchen and living room that my spoo tries to "hide" behind so he can jump on the ice when we toss it to him.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

For the longest time we just used their regular food as treats because they love eating so much; but recently I have discovered that deli turkey REALLY gets a reaction from them! I think it's so cute when their eyes widen when I pull the turkey! My new training treat


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Neither one of my dogs get cookies. I used to, but since Yuki is on a low glycemic diet because of a yeast problem, I stopped using cookies as a treat altogether. I bought a food dehydrator and I have been drying my own treats ever since (mostly beef). I also use ZiwiPeak Venison 'good dog' treats, and dried beef liver treats from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

mine loves baby carrots and toast crusts!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a neighbor whose CavalierKC Spaniel loves baby carrots. I couldn't believe it. Came straight home and tried it with Luke and my son's big pointer mix....they clearly thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

*Bunny-Spoo?*

LOL! Cute! Well Meo loves them! Everytime a make carrot something he hangs around waiting for his carrot! And he doesn't wolf it down, he breaks it up in smaller pieces and enjoys! Maybe I've got a bunny-spoo!
I also make him beef and carrot cookies that he loves!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

My guy loves apples! My son's dog says "that not food'!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily loves everything, LOL. Very food motivated. And we have a large variety of treats for her. I usually give her 1/2 a small Old Mother Hubbard biscuit. She also has Three Dog Bakery apple cinnamon biscuits, but those are big so she only gets them once in a while, but she likes to toss them around and play with them for a while before eating. When I need something really enticing I give her Zukes, but I have to break off little pieces since she almost choked on a whole one. She loves carrots too, but not as much as biscuits. Since I have been giving her pills in a bit of cheese, she is going nuts for that now and comes running when she hears the package.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

MyMarula adores carrot and broccoli.. So does my GSD , Xara enjoys any dog biscuit with a smear of butter on it as she is a bit lean I dont mind giving her the odd one.


----------

